# A first-place crown not to be proud of...



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

For the second time in a row, Apple holds the top spot for the number of identified software vulnerabilities, this time for the first half of 2010. Trend Micro's full report, which can be found here:

http://us.trendmicro.com/imperia/md/content/us/trendwatch/researchandanalysis/tm101hthreat_report.pdf

includes the relevant data on page 15. Out of 2,552 total Common Vunlerabilities and Exposures (CVEs) recorded by the security community in the first half of 2010, Apple owned just shy of 180, or about 7% of the total. It's also worth noting here that Microsoft passed Oracle to take the second place spot this time around (Oracle had the dubious distinction of being #1 in 1H09, while MS was in 3rd for both halves of 2009).

Moral of the story? Keep your software up to date, don't assume your platform (regardless of what it may be) protects you, don't open any files or click links from people you don't trust, or unexpected ones from people you do (as they could be compromised). And above all, update Adobe software (the rising star in these reports) like Reader and Flash as soon as patches become available. Zero-day exploits of these, particularly malicious PDFs, are becoming both more common and more evil. Have fun, but be safe.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up! Some people have far too much time on their hands . . . (not you)


----------

